# Advice please on old lures



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, just putting the feelers out and wondering if anyone has some advice on some old lures. My late grandfather lived at Mannum on the Murray River and has some old cod spinning lures, I found them after clearing out his shed. I believe they may be illegal to use now? But collectors may be interested, I should have taken some photos, I left them where they are for now, but they are old stainless metal propeller type lures, does anyone know what they might be worth (approx.) and where I might look to find some info on them. Thanks for reading, hope to get some advice, PS don't worry Im not looking to make big bucks out of them, if I do get anything for them the cash will go to my Nan.


----------



## labrat (Jul 25, 2008)

This book probably won't help but I have had a quick look through it at our local library and it is amazing how valuable some lures can be to a collector. Can't remember any detail - only that some are worth a lot.

Author: Luckey, Carl F.
Title: Old fishing lures & tackle : identification and value guide / Carl F. Luckey and Russell E. Lewis.
ISBN: 9781440212819
Publication Information: Iola, Wis. : Krause : F+W Media, c2010.

You could probably get this transferred to your local library if you want to look at it but I suspect it contains mostly US stuff. The important point is that there could be a collectors item in amongst the ones you have so do the research before parting with them.


----------



## Zilch (Oct 10, 2011)

snowymacco said:


> But collectors may be interested, I should have taken some photos, I left them where they are for now, but they are old stainless metal propeller type lures, does anyone know what they might be worth (approx.) and where I might look to find some info on them.


Mully (Paul) would probably be able to help, he owns this site 
http://lureandmore.com/

He is also a member here (akff mully) but not active now days memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=2224 . A mate of mine and a top bloke.

Good luck.

Steve


----------



## hijacker (Oct 26, 2013)

Hi mate
It sounds like,
If they are a series of 3 blades large to smaller they are called 'aeroplane spinners" they were one of the gun cod trolling lures back in 30's-50's then got phased out
by yankee/european plug type lures ie hellbenders n the big hellins flatfish and the rubber flopy's(french) and abu HiLo's
and so forth
they were an ingenious aussie invention...lots of flash and massive vibration and reasonably snag proof
not illegal to use
I have no doubt a collector will snavel them

cheers


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Zilch said:


> snowymacco said:
> 
> 
> > But collectors may be interested, I should have taken some photos, I left them where they are for now, but they are old stainless metal propeller type lures, does anyone know what they might be worth (approx.) and where I might look to find some info on them.
> ...


+1 on this


----------



## koich (Jul 25, 2007)

hijacker said:


> Hi mate
> It sounds like,
> If they are a series of 3 blades large to smaller they are called 'aeroplane spinners" they were one of the gun cod trolling lures back in 30's-50's then got phased out
> they were an ingenious aussie invention...lots of flash and massive vibration and reasonably snag proof
> ...


This is what it sounds to me.









Depending on condition people will buy them. But yeah,lureandmore would be the best place to sell them.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2014)

Put them on ebay mate ,list them individually

not sure what they will fetch , maybe 30 each

cheers


----------



## Mully (Sep 6, 2007)

gday guys ,,definately sounds like aeroplane spinners to me ,,,,depending on what make they are and condition as this will be the factors governing the price they will get...good luck with the sale


----------



## snowymacco (Nov 3, 2009)

Thanks for all of the advice, and as per the photo posted be Koich, that's what they look like. I remember my grandfather saying they were gun lures back in the day, Ill chase up the information you have all provided, thanks again.


----------

